# Size 11 boots with a 25.6 waist ?!



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

ddwrt said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm on the threshold of acquiring a new board : Jones Mountain Twin.
> But I'm hesitating on the size.
> ...


The ions have Burton's shrinkage tech which is a smaller footprint than the normal size... With that and only size 11, you should be plenty fine with the 160


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

Those boots have shrinkage tech, right? Should be fine with the reg width.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I ride size 11 Ions with a 157 NS Proto. 25.3 waist. 15/-12. No toe drag. Don't do the wide. I can feel the width in a bad way on my T. Rice with a 26.0 waist, but I only ride it in powder normally.


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

I ride on a 261mm waist with size 11 Burton Rulers. I definitely would not want a board any wider than what I currently have, and for my next board I am aiming for a waist width somewhere in the mid-250s range. I would say from experience that the 256mm is the better choice. Not saying the other will be a problem at all, just the 256mm is what I would take... it'll give you that bit of overhang that is not too much so you get a little better leverage. Oh, btw i ride +12/-9 at the moment in case it matters to you.


----------



## ddwrt (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi all,
Thanks a lot for your input.
So apparently 160/25.6 should be fine with size 11 Burton Ion.
Will I be able to carve as well without dragging ?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

You will not drag at all.


----------



## ddwrt (Dec 15, 2012)

Bought in normal 160/256.
Can't wait to get it, I'll give you a photo feedback on the angle I will be able to take.


----------



## suburbanlegend8 (Nov 14, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I ride size 11 Ions with a 157 NS Proto. 25.3 waist. 15/-12. No toe drag. Don't do the wide. I can feel the width in a bad way on my T. Rice with a 26.0 waist, but I only ride it in powder normally.


What bindings do you run on that setup? I wear 11 boots too and I've had trouble get large size bindings centered on a narrower board.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

suburbanlegend8 said:


> What bindings do you run on that setup? I wear 11 boots too and I've had trouble get large size bindings centered on a narrower board.


Do you mean centered heel to toe? I would not have toe-heel centered bindings as a goal ever, as the pressure points on your feet differ and our bodies are not symmetric heel to toe... so why would our bindings? The pressure point on your heel is close to the back of your heel, where the pressure point of your toes is the first big knuckle on your big toe. This is the best use of highback lean, as you can set your bindings closer to the toe for more control on your toe edge, and then click the highbacks forward few notches to get more control on the heel side. Don't center your bindings on your board, center your board under your pressure zones!

As for your question:
I use Large Burton Prophecys (although I just tried some '12 Medium Cartels and they fit although I wish the highback was taller.)

My stance is as wide as the board allows, whatever that is, and it probably helps overhang wise as well. I set the Prophecys as close to the toes as possible (only 3 options with ReFlex,) and the toe pad/gas pedal/movable toe thingy is pulled all the way in. I set the highbacks 4ish clicks forward I think..

I have maybe 0.5 inch of overhang on the toe, and little to no overhang on the heel.


----------

